# Underaged and Contract



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok so i'm going to be boarding my horse for the first time at a family friends house. Trading work in exchange for board. I want to write up a contract saying I come this amount of time a day and can do this amount of work in exchange for his board. The thing is I'm 17 and can't really lagally sign a contract from what I'v heard. So any ideas on how to go about this? Would my mom sign it or who?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes, a parent can sign it, but keep in mind that means your mom would be responsible for the work getting done....so don't let her down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Yes, a parent can sign it, but keep in mind that means your mom would be responsible for the work getting done....so don't let her down.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
That says it all. No minor can enter any contract legally with out the consent of a parent/guardian.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you need to be specific. If you are there 3 days a week, alternating days, between the hours of 3 -5 , and are to clean 4 or 5 pens per day. or what ever it is you will be doing. your parents will need to sign this. Not that you are to work for 2 hours or 1 hour. If it takes you 3 hrs to clean the pens, either you need to learn to work faster, or not clean so many pens. The above is an example. I had a boarder who was to clean my horse pens 3 x a week, she bitched constantly about how hard it was , blah blah blah, to many pens, etc etc. she was here a month, and she was here a month to long. Also you need to specify who is responsible for the feed , amount fed etc. supplements included .


----------

